# Upholstery cleaning



## pristinewill (Dec 15, 2016)

Just wondering what other people's methods are on cleaning stubborn stains for seats and roof linings? I have seen some using a rotary polisher? Looked good? What kind of bonnet or attachment would you use for that 

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I would never put any kind of power tool near a roof lining. They are famously delicate and I strongly suspect you'd ruin one in short order.

For seat fabric I just use 10% APC (Surfex HD as it happens) and a suitable brush. Lightly dampen fabric with APC, agitate with the brush using circular motions, wipe firmly with a close-loop pile MF towel dipped in warm water and wrung out *hard*. Repeat if needed. Never found a stain I couldn't shift with this method, and I have two small boys in the back of my car! That said this is on pretty tough Toyota upholstery, also works well on the slightly plusher fabrics in eg a Honda Jazz, but have never tried it on eg Alcantara or similar.

Roof linings need a pretty careful approach otherwise you'll get sagging and watermarks. I usually spray a very little 10% APC onto a damp MF and lightly dab / wipe the offending area. Then I blot dry with kitchen towel.


----------



## Ruz78 (Nov 22, 2016)

Most important are the chemicals you use for cleaning, the rest is what you really prefer, and common sense

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Dedicated fabric cleaners for me, wowo's is a good one, strong enough for stains and dirt but light enough for Alcantara. Be v careful with the rooflining, a lot of manufacturers use cardboard glued behind the lining to aid soundproofing, they dont handle moisture well.


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

Adams carpet and upholstery cleaner I find excellent. Spray it on brush it in, leave to dwell for 30seconds then rub off with a clean microfibre cloth. Have used this in the car and house it's brilliant even on baby sick! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Surely steam cleaning is the best answer? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I have seen videos on YouTube where people have had good results using steam to clean interiors including roof linings, but glue can be damaged by heat as well as water, so steam is another possibility but not a miracle cure. I also don't think it would be as effective as detergents on any kind of oily or greasy stain on upholstery.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

steelghost said:


> I have seen videos on YouTube where people have had good results using steam to clean interiors including roof linings, but glue can be damaged by heat as well as water, so steam is another possibility but not a miracle cure. I also don't think it would be as effective as detergents on any kind of oily or greasy stain on upholstery.


You can still use an apc/interior cleaner with a steam cleaner

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balky001 (Oct 30, 2016)

Personally I'd stay away from steam where adhesives are used/important for bonding like the roof liner.

I use 10% APC or dedicated upholstery cleaner (Swissvax fabric concentrate 1/3 mixed with sparkling water).


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Another vote for the Wowos upholstery cleaner. The fabric sealant is very good too


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

mangove21 said:


> You can still use an apc/interior cleaner with a steam cleaner


You can, but one of the benefits ascribed to steam cleaning is that it doesn't leave anything behind. If you put detergent into steam you either have to leave it in what you've cleaned or rinse it out somehow. Not that this is impossible in much of a car's interior but for things like headliners, the "nothing but dampness" left behind is part of the attraction.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i did this all by hand although it wasnt perfect when done it was a very good improvement! i used Autobrite Direct FAB at 1:10 and a stiff brush to agitate, used a damp mf cloth to wipe down before the usual going over with the wet&dry vac to remove any excess moisture


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Meguiars apc plus
Works wonders for me paired with my tomas 30


----------



## Nikon (Jul 20, 2016)

Which is the best 
Dodo juice leather care for seats 
Angel wax leather care 
Autoglym for leather seats. 
Which is the best of the 3 of them or which would you advise please


----------



## Jamesrt2004 (Sep 22, 2016)

Nikon said:


> Which is the best
> Dodo juice leather care for seats
> Angel wax leather care
> Autoglym for leather seats.
> Which is the best of the 3 of them or which would you advise please


The dodo juice supernatural leather cleaner and sealer for me


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Good advice from Jamesrt2004


Gonz


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is steam ok if you don.t get it too damp and go gentle over it


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Jan 9, 2017)

steelghost said:


> I would never put any kind of power tool near a roof lining. They are famously delicate and I strongly suspect you'd ruin one in short order.
> 
> For seat fabric I just use 10% APC (Surfex HD as it happens) and a suitable brush. Lightly dampen fabric with APC, agitate with the brush using circular motions, wipe firmly with a close-loop pile MF towel dipped in warm water and wrung out *hard*. Repeat if needed. Never found a stain I couldn't shift with this method, and I have two small boys in the back of my car! That said this is on pretty tough Toyota upholstery, also works well on the slightly plusher fabrics in eg a Honda Jazz, but have never tried it on eg Alcantara or similar.
> 
> Roof linings need a pretty careful approach otherwise you'll get sagging and watermarks. I usually spray a very little 10% APC onto a damp MF and lightly dab / wipe the offending area. Then I blot dry with kitchen towel.


I usually follow the same procedure (APC of your choice) when doing a deep cleaning and also works for me.

As all the mates are telling you, take a lot of care with the headlining, specially if the car has a few years old.


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Jan 9, 2017)

By the way, well done LewisChadwick7. :thumb:


----------

